# Which House of Gondolin forged Sting do you think?



## G.K (Dec 2, 2022)

As the title says. We can only speculate, but which one do you think or prefer?


----------



## Ent (Dec 2, 2022)

G.K said:


> We can only speculate


Yes, TTF once had a place housing these things...The Great Halls of Speculation. But it burned down. Yet all the entries catalogued were spared, and still exist to be taken up for discussion again from time to time. Whether The Great Halls will ever be rebuilt is still a matter of speculation as well.









"The Great Halls of Speculation" - What are they?


The Great Halls of Speculation serve as many things. They are the place where any and every subject or topic of discussion is relegated, which cannot be resolved from any or all available evidence at hand, and we are reduced to naught but "opinion". First and foremost, they serve as the...




www.thetolkienforum.com





As for my guess, I'd say it was one of the houses with smiths, forges and available materials and skill. 😃


----------



## Elthir (Dec 2, 2022)

Well, turning to the very very early _Fall of Gondolin_ (unfortunately Tolkien abandoned his updated version from the early 1950s before he got to the section I'm quoting from here) -- in this text at least, concerning the _Folk of the Hammer of Wrath_: *" . . . and of those came many of the best smiths and craftsmen, and all that kindred reverenced Aule the Smith more than all other Ainur."*

So, maybe *???*


----------

